# What do you think will be the next big thing?



## JohnnysGirl (Dec 22, 2003)

There are tons of hot diapers that are tricky for even a hyena with a fast connection to get her grubby paws on (FLAGs, SOSs, SPs, BBH, El Bee Baby, FCB, FMBG, berry patch)...

but there are tons of diapers out there made by lesser-known WAHMs, that are readily available, and nearly half the price. But of course, as the laws of supply and demand dictate--once they become more widely desired, they will be harder to grab and the price will most likely rise.

Anyone else wonder which smaller WAHM shop that is sittin' around with modest traffic right *now* will soon become 'discovered' in diaperville as having a product truly a step above the rest and become swamped with orders and a long waiting list?

If I had to guess right now, I'd say that that the new www.BottomBumpers.com might get a pretty high flood of traffic before too long, and their instock store (due to open in a month but they take custom orders for normal prices right now) will get swarmed on stock day. My reasoning being that they are really trim looking hemp dipes hand dyed in gorgeous colors, and you have the option of FS or SS.....the other sites I know of that have dyed hemp dipes sell out pretty quick.

what do you guys think?


----------



## Artisan (Aug 24, 2002)

Glad I got my Bottom Bumpers order in when I did! I really do think these will explode in popularity. They're a great alternative to plain beige hemp diapers -- the colors are gorgeous!


----------



## reeseccup (Jul 3, 2003)

CURSES, I say, CURSES NOW, I'm REALLLLLLY wanting one of those diapers, sooooooo pretty and I love the side snapper.


----------



## mommy2boys (Dec 31, 2002)

Those diapers are cute,
There are a couple that I can see becoming hot. Fluffymail.com is becoming very hot lately. I can see pin-head diapers becoming hot also. And I think the berry patch. These are the ones i think will be the next hyena diapers.


----------



## danaalex (Mar 19, 2003)

those are really cute!!!


----------



## DreamingMama (Apr 18, 2003)

Love all those wonderful colors.


----------



## michray (Aug 11, 2003)

ooohhh GREAT







:
So much for the paypal I JUST got! Ive got to have one of those now. Gorgeous!!!

As for the next big thing.. I second www.fluffymail.com but I checked out http://www.wendysweewear.com last night and really think I am going to try out her overnight WeeWonder. Ive heard some really awesome reviews from her testers.


----------



## Marco Esquandolas (Feb 4, 2003)

I keep hearing good things about both http://sugarbums.com and http://sugarplumbaby.com . I actually have an order in with SPB but haven't rec'd them yet so I can't comment on anything but how they look in picutures, lol. I also keep hearing about those wonderoos...the one size pocket dipe, I think it is. Who else? Hmmmm, keep hearing about mosiac moon and baa baa bottoms for soakers. Mind you, these mamas may well all be established but I'm just now hearing about them more and more often (and am interested in checking them out for myself, too!







).


----------



## natashaccat (Apr 4, 2003)

Cushie Tushie all the way!

I'm actually scared to post this because I love Marnie's knitting so much and I need her to knit me some summer stuff but DH will kill me if I come home with any more woolens in the near future.


----------



## LoriG (Feb 27, 2003)

LOL SugarPlumBaby has been around since 2001







But I have quite a few SPB fitteds in rotation and they are really trim.
I love BerryPatch fitteds (well, the one I have anyway LOL), and I am going to try to snag a few when she stocks again.
I think Pinhead is going to be really big if it's not already, seems that her stuff is going fast now. I was going to try one when she had some instock, but wasn't crazy about any of the prints left. So I'll be trying out one of those eventually, too


----------



## kasumi (Apr 25, 2003)

I am going to bet on Knickernappies, Angelwraps and Wonderoos going through the roof.


----------



## luvmy3boys (Sep 16, 2003)

Definitely knickernappies!


----------



## LuvMy2Kidz (May 2, 2003)

Wonderoos are already going through the roof, she wholesales to a LOT of places


----------



## crazy_eights (Nov 22, 2001)

Quote:

_Originally posted by LoriG_
*LOL SugarPlumBaby has been around since 2001







*
They are under new ownership and have a different design (external soaker, I think).


----------



## 2boys1husband3cats (Nov 12, 2003)

I totally agree about knickernappies. I also think that Lilybottoms (www.lilybottoms.com) are gonna be hard to get - right now I'm having to wait for a custom slot to come open.


----------



## got_mama_milk? (May 31, 2003)

I have to say that while those are darling, you won't have to wait in line behind me. I really detest using fitted dipes, and while I will keep a couple around just to use my Pumpkin Shell covers, I won't be running out to buy any.

I do love the great hues she's got, and colored hemp will sell wonderfully!


----------



## jeyer (Oct 27, 2003)

Ditto on Pinheads.

LoriG -- Same thing happened to me -- I went to her site and didn't see any fabrics I liked. So I emailed her with a general description of what I was looking for, and she went out fabric shopping _that day_, and sent me pics of the new fabrics to choose from! I ended up ordering 6.

But if her popularity keeps up, she's probably not gonna be able to do that kind of thing much longer.


----------



## mom2mygirls (Nov 10, 2002)

www.doodlebottoms.com love her fleece cover. she seems to sale out quickly too.

Christina


----------



## Sasha_girl (Feb 19, 2003)

:LOL Bottombumpers has over 1500 shoppers online right now. Hopefully this will help that Momma! Her diapers are gorgeous!


----------



## jfrank411 (Oct 6, 2003)

There should be disclamers about reading these threads. . .
"Warning: the following thread will most likely cause you to buy more diapers" :LOL

I couldn't help myself.







: I had to buy a bottombumpers diaper to try out. The colors are so beautiful!


----------



## DecemberSun (Jul 6, 2003)

Bumpin Bottmos or whatever looks really nice... Let us know what those diapers are like!

I just went to SunburstShop, from a link in LoriG's sig...







VERY, VERY cool looking! I want to try one sooooo bad... I really don't NEED any more fitteds, but... hee hee hee!!! Has anyone tried their diaps? PM me with a review, if you don't feel comfortable leaving one here. I'd like to know what sherpa is like, in terms of absorbency. I've never used it, and I'm also curious about some of their other cotton blend fabrics. I like the layout of the site, too...


----------



## JennInSeattle (Nov 22, 2003)

Quote:

_Originally posted by Sasha_girl_
*:LOL Bottombumpers has over 1500 shoppers online right now. Hopefully this will help that Momma! Her diapers are gorgeous!*
Silly thing! That's 1500 ever! I actually emailed her about them while MDC was down and she was exceptionally nice and recommended her side snap for my front wetter. I didin't buy one but I seriously considred it. I suppose I'll wait for the review since so many here are buying them!









I don't really know what's trendy so I don't think of a place becoming trendy or not..


----------



## rubidoux (Aug 22, 2003)

Well I'm happy I ordered my raspberry fantastic front flap diaper while the gettin' was good. I'll let you all know how it is.

J.


----------



## onediaperinmama (Jan 9, 2002)

Darn this flipping thread! I thought I was cured of diaper-stalking forever







: - I bought a Bottom Bumper, a bunch of Sugar Plum Baby dipes and snagged a Righteous Baby set.

Good grief, DH will have my head


----------



## Sasha_girl (Feb 19, 2003)

Quote:

Silly thing! That's 1500 ever!
I'm a dork!







:


----------



## JennInSeattle (Nov 22, 2003)

ROFL! Not a dork.. just positive thinking! LOL

Yes, you'll all have to let me know about her products..


----------



## DreamingMama (Apr 18, 2003)

I wanted to put much thought into the question and my answer before I continued to say anything more. Well I do not know if any of these wahm mamas will or do have hyena diaper sales but I do know that they products are top quality and I have to say so.

http://www.fluffymail.com/store/ *Diapers, covers, aios*
I love these, I really like them and sold most of my fuzbaby to get these as well as these below
http://fmbg2.wahmart.com/store/ *Diapers, covers, pants, AIO's*

I also really love these because I find they fit so well and sewn so wonderfully, http://www.knickernappies.com/ *pocket diapers*

And I love my prefolds and clothing from here
http://www.tyedyedreams.com/

And my prefolds and clothing from here
http://www.thecushietushie.com/cpc.htm

I also love my new diapers from here they are so nice fitting and such wonderful sewing again
http://www.fabriconnection.com/store...t=TykieDiapers

I think all these wahm mamas have excellent products!


----------



## Matanuska Motherlode (Jun 30, 2003)

What I do is browse TopKitty (http://www.topkitty.com) and look at all the banners and see what WAHM is where in their ranking system. She who has the most hits must be doing well, eh?


----------



## DreamingMama (Apr 18, 2003)

Quote:

_Originally posted by TheQueenHasSpoken_
*What I do is browse TopKitty (http://www.topkitty.com) and look at all the banners and see what WAHM is where in their ranking system. She who has the most hits must be doing well, eh?*
I am not sure if this is a good indicator because it changes on a daily and even hourly basis. I myself have been top kitty on several occassions......LOL! It really is just a fun play thing. I also feel everyones opinion on a great diaper differs greatly.


----------



## Matanuska Motherlode (Jun 30, 2003)

I know it does! :LOL That's just the easiest place for me to scope out all the WAHMs. I honestly haven't ever heard of most of them







However, that's the first place I go now when I need something (advocacy clothing, bag, whatever)

It's just easier for me to look through there (at all the pretty banners) than going to diaperpin and sorting through their lisings, ya know?


----------



## DreamingMama (Apr 18, 2003)

Quote:

_Originally posted by TheQueenHasSpoken_
*I know it does! :LOL That's just the easiest place for me to scope out all the WAHMs. I honestly haven't ever heard of most of them








However, that's the first place I go now when I need something (advocacy clothing, bag, whatever)

It's just easier for me to look through there (at all the pretty banners) than going to diaperpin and sorting through their lisings, ya know?*
It is a nice place to check out the wahms. I wish you luck on not finding too many. LOL! I found too many and gosh I wish sometimes I never turned my computer on.







Jokin of course.


----------



## MamaTT (Aug 29, 2003)

I am saved! I will only buy two-size diaper systems(ok I made an exception for the RB WIO I got off ebay), dh and I being poor (and cheap).

So, none of these fit the bill.

Off to drool over covers....

:LOL


----------



## lifetapestry (Apr 14, 2003)

Quote:

_Originally posted by MamaTT_
*I am saved! I will only buy two-size diaper systems(ok I made an exception for the RB WIO I got off ebay), dh and I being poor (and cheap).
*
I have to break it to you-- RB is a 2 size diaper system, size 1 fits approx 8-20lb, while size 2 fits approx 16-35 lb.

Karla


----------



## CyndyRR327 (Jun 18, 2003)

http://www.divinecoverings.com

these dipes look really interesting and I got a fabric swatch of her bamboo fabric, it is REALLY soft!


----------



## 2much2luv (Jan 12, 2003)

Darn you women forced bottombumpers to shut down.







I need one!!!! Let us know how they work.


----------



## JohnnysGirl (Dec 22, 2003)

after giving it even more thought since I first started this thread, I must say I think that Maria's cashmere/wool blend covers will become pretty high-in-demand as more and more people realize that Kiwi Pie is the only place I know of which sells such nicely made covers in such yummy cashmere/wool. I liked my first one so much I sold my wonderful&snuggly Stacinators&Lanas to a friend so I could buy 2 more Kiwi Pie cashmere covers, so if her other customers are half as impressed as I was, her business is going to grow by leaps and bounds before too long.

And I'll tell everyone how I like my bottom bumpers when I get 'em!







I cannot wait!!!


----------



## Carolinamidwife (Dec 18, 2001)

Quote:

after giving it even more thought since I first started this thread, I must say I think that Maria's cashmere/wool blend covers will become pretty high-in-demand as more and more people realize that Kiwi Pie is the only place I know of which sells such nicely made covers in such yummy cashmere/wool. I liked my first one so much I sold my wonderful&snuggly Stacinators&Lanas to a friend so I could buy 2 more Kiwi Pie cashmere covers, so if her other customers are half as impressed as I was, her business is going to grow by leaps and bounds before too long.
Yup. I am having a love afair with my Kiwi-pie cashmere cover and am have already sold 3 pieces of my other wool off so I can buy another! Hee hee... Plus Maria is so nice you want to buy something from her once a week. The quality is outstanding. I better shut up if I want to snag another cover this week...


----------



## JohnnysGirl (Dec 22, 2003)

Sheena, do you find yourself totally in love with the cashmere but also eyeing the organic knitted wool and soft, lightweight broadcloth she has too? And then again she also has wool jersey that's not photoed, for custom orders....ahhhh! I am a wool slut (passionate about cashmere/wool covers, knitted merino wool soakers, and longies of all kinds.....not to mention merino wool onesies and shirts to go with them!)


----------



## Carolinamidwife (Dec 18, 2001)

Quote:

Sheena, do you find yourself totally in love with the cashmere but also eyeing the organic knitted wool and soft, lightweight broadcloth she has too? And then again she also has wool jersey that's not photoed, for custom orders....ahhhh!
LMAO! Right after I posted I went over there to order an Australian wool and a custom wool jersey!!! The broadcloth looks sooo purdy too...


----------



## Carolinamidwife (Dec 18, 2001)

Quote:

merino wool onesies
Whoa there. Where does one aquire one of these? I just bought a tiny merino wool sweater from Janie and Jack and a onesie to go under it would be delightful.


----------



## JohnnysGirl (Dec 22, 2003)

Janie and Jack? What's that? Please--a link!!!_

I got my organic merino wool jersey stuff from www.ruskovilla.fi -at the baby boutique here. I guess that doesn't help you much! If you want something for your babe, I'll mail it to you, it's 25 dollars for a long sleeve onesie, or a long sleeve shirt, or overalls with feet, or a diapercover-leggings dealy.


----------



## Carolinamidwife (Dec 18, 2001)

Quote:

Janie and Jack? What's that? Please--a link!!!_
Oh, don't get excited, lol, it's Gymboree's boutique, pretty mainstream but cute too.

www.janieandjack.com


----------



## nancy926 (Mar 10, 2003)

okay, y'all - stop this!!!!

I have been diaper-free (that is, haven't bought a diaper) in MONTHS...and now 2 of my friends are having babies and 1 wants to use cloth...so of course i gotta buy her some dipes...and she needs to try a few different things...and now there's all these new sites I've never heard of...and i have all these browser windows open....

Is there a hotline I can call, like 1-800-IBUYDIPES or something, to save my credit card from certain doom?









Nancy


----------



## Carolinamidwife (Dec 18, 2001)

Quote:

Is there a hotline I can call, like 1-800-IBUYDIPES or something, to save my credit card from certain doom?
OMG, I think I actually need that. Yesterday I said I was not going to order anything else, I forced myself to leave all my shopping carts behind. Today I ordered again!

My name is Amy and I'm a diaper addict...


----------



## michray (Aug 11, 2003)

Admitting that you have a problem is the first step.. and the only one I have taken!

hehe... back on topic! Someone on another thread posted a link to CelticWoolCreations and it was enough to make me want to stalk them, and they are working on an AIO!


----------



## ryansmom02 (Jan 8, 2003)

Well when my current order gets here i will have 20 lucys hopes chest AIO and 2 pairs of her knit diaper pants....I love these dipes check here out and tell her i sent you









Lucys Hope Chest


----------



## JohnnysGirl (Dec 22, 2003)

She makes wool pants? I didn't see those on her site....


----------



## blessed2bamommie (Feb 3, 2003)

Bottombumpers........I only have one organic cotton fitted. Tell me about hemp? If I remember what yall







s taught me, *very absorbant, stiff, stinky, and not grown with pesticides, so it would be a good choice along with my organic cotton?







ag Those colors!







The side snap!







I'm glad I don't need it right now; b/c of the







stampede.







:


----------



## onediaperinmama (Jan 9, 2002)

Quote:

_Originally posted by nancy926_
*I have been diaper-free (that is, haven't bought a diaper) in MONTHS...








Nancy*
Oh Nancy, me too. I do not consider myself a hyena and had sold off most of the fluff in my stash... but it's like Christmas now with all this fluffy mail on it's way and I'm remembering how fun it was to get these packages in the mail.

I got my package from www.sugarplumbaby.com I got a newborn fitted for a girlfriend, but it fits my almost two month old so I don't know if I can part with it, lol. The small I got for him fits well too and the medium I got for my toddler fits great. At least I HAVE to give away the large, it's a girl print and I can't justify keeping it when I've got two boys, lol. I got my first Poochies, the jury is still out on that one, and I can't WAIT for the RB set to arrive. I finally got a Softwrap AIO off ebay too I've wanted to try those out for a while. Not to mention that luscious Bottom Bumper - I wonder how long I'll have to wait for it to get made since ya'll innundated her site with orders!
Good grief, someone put a hold on my paypal account!!!!


----------



## JohnnysGirl (Dec 22, 2003)

Quote:

_Originally posted by wannabmommie_
*





















Bottombumpers........I only have one organic cotton fitted. Tell me about hemp? If I remember what yall







s taught me, *very absorbant, stiff, stinky, and not grown with pesticides, so it would be a good choice along with my organic cotton?







ag Those colors!







The side snap!







I'm glad I don't need it right now; b/c of the







stampede.







:*
'

What size bottombumper do you have, and is it front or side snaps....and what is your child's weight/measurements? Just wondering how they fit.... TIA!


----------



## blessed2bamommie (Feb 3, 2003)

oh no!







I'm







ing over it...thanks to you!














I only have a *fuz organic cotton. I'm building my first stash for our next baby. Our first baby's been in Heaven a year next month.

Sorry! Folks misunderstand my posts. I must not type so fast.









et make more clear!


----------

